# What does “first seen on this device” in secret chat means?



## MiaJoan11

Hello, I’m trying to understand how does secret conversations work on Facebook Messenger. I don’t get what does the date mean next to the “first seen by this device”. Is it the date when the secret chat was used last or something else?
Can someone help me, please.


----------



## SpywareDr

It means that particular "iPhone X" was "First seen Mar 10, 2020" by "Secret Conversations".


----------



## MiaJoan11

SpywareDr said:


> It means that particular "iPhone X" was "First seen Mar 10, 2020" by "Secret Conversations".


But the date changes from time to time?


----------



## SpywareDr

https://www.facebook.com/help/messenger-app/1084673321594605/


----------



## MiaJoan11

Ok folks, I got it. 
The date changes if you turn on/off the secret conversations in the Messenger app. If the secret conversation button is ON all the time, the date doesn’t change.


----------



## MiaJoan11

SpywareDr said:


> https://www.facebook.com/help/messenger-app/1084673321594605/


My question was nowhere explained, that is why I asked here.


----------



## SpywareDr

Good to hear you've found the answer!


----------

